# Turns out I want one more!



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

So... My LO is 8 mths. And we've given away all her newborn stuff because life was so tough at one point we decided that I don't want to go thru it again. I even refused to pay to have our embryos frozen for another year. Had numerous letters from hospital finance asking me to pay up. ACU and finance apparently don't talk to each other. I sent an acknowledgement letter to ACU to have my embryos destroyed. 

And I found myself asking DH if he would like another one because I am feeling it again. He laughed and said ok. The next day by some weird chance, ACU called me to say I haven't decided if I wanted to keep my embryos frozen or destroy it. I was like WHAT? I started bawling on the phone and asked if they still have it. She said yes. She confirmed with the lab and they said yes. Turns out they are so incompetent, they still had my embryos all these while! I paid up and DH and I were so happy yesterday even after an all nighter with our 8mth old. Am I mad? Surely I could wait a few more months but I want it next month! 

What should I expect? I think my clinic will do a medicated one. We are also moving countries so I'm still trying to decide if I want to do it now and be pregnant during the move or go for the consultation and come back to UK later. The clinic said I only need to be here for 2 weeks tops.

Then there's the question of how many to thaw. How many to implant. We had a history of 2 poor embryos that didn't have much chances and they became triplets. I lost the last one at 20 weeks due to PROM. And we had success with eSET. 

Any advice ladies? And positive stories... x


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi love awaits I remember you from the pregnancy board. No you are not mad. My lo is 9months today and we tried with my frozen ones when he was 5 months!! Unfortunately not successful and now trying clomid as it now turns out my tubes aren't blocked! The fet was so much easier than the full ivf, the 2ww is no easier though! How many do you have frozen? Xx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

You aren't the only one! Even though we know there's 0% chance naturally, soon as DD was born we had sex at the right time each month just incase as I hear people can fall pregnant easier soon after a birth or miscarriage because of the increase in HCG or something. Then when DD was 5 months we went to our clinic to discuss our first FET, but we had to wait a couple months because their protocol is that the last born child has to be over 6 months old before more treatment takes place. I was so sad but it wasn't long to wait! As Foxglove says, FET's are a lot more straight forward and less stressful on your body than a full IVF cycle. Considering your age and success with a single transfer last time, if you have several embryos left, i.e. 3+ I'd go for a single transfer first as you have backups. If you only have 2 left, it's a bit of a harder decision, you'd need a good talk with your clinic


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi Ya! 
Foxglove, I think we were cycle buddies. The thread is a bit quiet at the moment. The clinic quoted a 17% success on their website and I am a bit nervous. Nervous of being disappointed as well.  spoke to the clinic this morning. Told me they do medicated FET. And that's it. Just told me to book my appointment and I will have a scan and then start whenever I want. Loool. 

Melissamummy, I was avoiding BD as I was just finding motherhood tough and I can't even face a new day some days. I think it was a shock to my system. At 6mths we went thru some crazy sleep regression but that got us closer and I was in love with my baby. So we were trying and last month I was late for a week and was eating like crazy. I did a test and it was BFN.  

Thank you for replying ladies. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

I got my hopes up as well when we were trying naturally after having DD through ICSI. I allowed myself to test each month when I was a few days late and got my hopes up stupidly. I hope you both get what you want in the near future  xx


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Foxglove, I've got 3 in the freezer. Wish I had more Loool. But this haul was a better than the previous cycle. My first cycle my embryos were lazy for whatever reason. So we ended up with nothing to freeze. You are very brave to try at 5mths. We wanted to try at 6mths but we thought our embryos were destroyed. All the best with clomid. And good news with your tubes. Did they say it was blocked before? That's why you had to have IVF? 

Melissamummy, did you transfer your frosties to another hospital? Did you do a medicated FET. I still don't know the process. I used to have to take the pill from CD1 and DR at day 21 but still taking the pill until CD25. Then stims. I was banking on getting pregnant miraculously after giving birth as the whole pregnancy suppressed my endo and Dr said that may give me a chance. Anyway! I rather go down FET route. I think I'm exhausted emotionally from trying naturally.


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes we moved the frosties ourselves to another clinic because it was closer to where we lived and after 2 failed FET's at my old clinic I'd just lost confidence in them. We never felt 100% comfy there anyway as it was quite cold and clinical looking. Soon as we walked into our new clinic, we both felt it was the right place to be - so much more relaxed, lovely staff etc I'm so glad we did as my first FET has resulted in our latest BFP! 
I did a medicated FET. I basically started DR on CD21 for 2 weeks, had a scan, then went on meds to build up the lining for roughly 2 weeks. Then had another scan and lining was thick enough, and had the ET a week later. Much less stressful than a round of IVF and no worries of OHSS.

Trying naturally ruined our emotions too. My sister is the only one who knows of our treatment and she mentioned if this round goes all the way to a live birth, would we have more treatment for a third - I said no way!! I couldn't emotionally or financially cope with anymore cycles if this one results in our second child. 

You have a good amount of frosties, so I'm sure you'll get the result you want without having to start over  have a good talk with your clinic and I'd consider any little things that can increase your chances if you can afford it i.e. this time I had an endometrial scratch at a cost of £175 but can improve success by up to 20%. I think that's what gave us our positive this time,  so for such a small extra amount of money, it could be worth it xx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Love awaits .... Yes my tubes showed they were blocked on hsg and I refused a laparoscopy as I just wanted to get on with ivf really as had pcos and endo. He said sometimes pregnancy can open tubes or they may have not been blocked in first place and just gone into spasm when I had the hsg. 3 frosties sounds good. Yes to having a scratch too. I found the process easier as didn't have much time to think about it with little one . Xx


----------



## Sasha1973 (Feb 26, 2013)

Love awaits - I know exactly how you feel, I struggled with motherhood to begin with and said never again, I also sold all my newborn and early clothes. Then when DS was 6 months I really wanted to do it all again, partly I felt I'd missed out on the early months and wanted those back so I could enjoy it this time, and partly I wanted a sibling for DS, and partly I just wanted to be pregnant again, I miss my bump! So we contacted our clinic and cycled again when DS was 8 months old (by this point there are 6 people from my FF baby group who are already pregnant again - 2 with IVF and 4 naturally!!) sadly that cycle didn't work for us, I had 3 put back but the quality wasn't great and we've never ever had any frosties. So here I find myself due to start our 4th fresh ICSI cycle next week and I can't wait. I'd say - do it, now you've got the idea in your head just run with it and see where it takes you. Wishing you the best of luck xxx


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like I'm one of few people who kept everything once DD outgrew things. Everyone called me mad because my loft is literally full of clothes and play equipment but I'm glad I did now!    will deffo be selling it all soon as the next baby outgrows things though to try and get rid of temptation to have another (although sounds like this hasn't worked for you ladies and not sure it will for me either!). I just know I've spent almost all of DD's life thinking about or going through treatment, or recovering from BFN or chemical pregnancy, and I think it'll be fairer to her for me to focus on her (and hopefully in October her sibling) and put IVF behind us. I wish you all the best of luck. Your little ones are still young so I assume you've mostly not had people asking when you're having another yet? When my DD hit one, that's all some people asked us everytime we saw them. It was hard as by the time she was 1 we'd just finished the second unsuccessful FET. I wish people would just keep their noses out! What business is it of everyone if/when you have another anyway?! Sorry for rambling on! It just really gripes me how people think it's ok to constantly ask when another is coming along!


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Hello everyone! Joining in..
Melissamummy: I agree it's so annoying when people ask when's the second one coming.
Good luck sasha1973, loveawaits, foxglove and all who are trying for #2!
I'm an only child, so I'd love for my son (he's nearly 2) to have a sib. I tried last year but had an m/c, now trying again (in 2ww) both times with single embryos from the same batch. Not extremely optimistic about this one, but not desperate either, since I already have my boy.


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Caterpillar, people just can't seem to help themselves from asking! It's like everyone must have a second child and by a certain time! We had to keep making excuses i.e. when DD is walking (She didn't until 15 months), hoping we'd have had success with treatment again by then, but it wasn't to be. Best of luck in your 2ww, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you! Xx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks melissamummy. We gave the same excuse too! DS walked only at 17 months and we were really quite concerned


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

Caterpillar, so were we! DD started by doing things really early like rolling over, smiling etc, but when it came to the bigger stuff she was quite late! She wouldn't sit at all unaided until over 7 months, and also didn't crawl until over 11 months. She's not a very good milk drinker either because of reflux so I was certain she wasn't developing her physical skills because she wasn't physically growing very quickly! But now she's 21 months you'd never know anything   all them months of worrying! And now I'm going to do it all again lol!
Once she started walking, Christmas was only a couple of months away so I used that as the next excuse - "I'm not having a sober Xmas!" Lol!! It stopped people asking for a few months whilst we went through our treatment


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

Sasha, same reasons here too Loool. I feel like I missed out on the early days, missed my bump, miss the kicks, miss having a purpose and something to look forward to everyday etc.  6 pregnant in the group! That is quite a lot of pregnant women. Amazing. I don't know how the other mummies in the group is doing apart from Foxglove. Good luck on your cycle next week. It's so exciting! 

Foxglove, sounds like your tubes may have been spasming during the HCG. Did you have a scratch during your recent cycle? I don't know if my clinic will offer me. They pioneered the endo scratch but I don't see it anywhere in their price list. I'm booking in for an appointment and will ask again. They keep giving me different info. Said I'm a new patient since I haven't been seen since 2013. I told them that's rubbish. I came last year and had the implant. Then I realised I sounded silly. It has been that long!! 

Caterpillar, good luck on your 2WW! I bet it doesn't get easier.  my LO just started sitting unaided and she's 8mths. I don't know if it's a problem. She's really late compared to my friend who's baby was only 2 weeks earlier. He's crawling and going places. Poor drinker too. And it gets worst once she learn to clamp her mouth. It's like shut down mode don't get that milk near my mouth!  

Melissummy, will check about the endo scratch. I mean, we've gone this way, might as well increase our chances. They said I will need a new baseline scan because I've been thru delivery. Congrats on your current pregnancy and I wish you a healthy uncomplicated pregnancy. xxx

I was reading the FET thread. Seems like putting 2 in is the norm. And lots of ladies are getting twins. I know 2 for the price of 1 is awesome but I think I can only handle one at a time. Loool.


----------



## 100480 (Mar 10, 2014)

I know what you mean about twins! If our FET hadn't worked this time, we'd have had our last 2 frosties put back together next time if they both thawed and I just know both would have taken! I think the scratch is a great idea. Neither of my clinics advertise the scratch - you have to ask for it. I think for some reason they don't like doing it to people who are only on their first ever cycle or who's success rates are already high i.e. with a very young woman so they don't want everyone asking for it. But if you ask they shouldn't actually have a problem doing it or referring you to a nearby clinic if they don't dl it themselves anymore. Best of luck with all your treatment   xx


----------



## foxglove (Jul 20, 2013)

Love awaits- yes I did have a scratch, I did have to ask as I don't think they automatically do it, lining was perfect too but unfortunately I think the embryo didn't take for whatever reason. I was only going to have 1 put back in so I could then have another attempt but the first didn't thaw v well and was no good to put back. I don't think I could handle twins plus my hyper little one!! I know of 1 our group love awaits that is pregnant again, a lot want but not gone in for the kill so to speak  x


----------



## Love_awaits (Jun 17, 2012)

my Bubs is sick. She has only been to nursery twice with a week off in between and she always comes home with a fever. This time she's got a cold and a snotty nose and only settles sleeping in our chest. It's been 3 nights now. Crying, sneezing, more crying. At one point she won't let me sit or lie down. And I want to do FET.... Loool.


----------

